# Monster Fish Rescue



## TheFishGuy

Hi everyone, Iâ€™m looking for opinions on a t-shirt design. Weâ€™re still in the preliminary stages but this is what weâ€™ve come up with so farâ€¦ What do you think? Was considering if a person made a $25 donation or higher theyâ€™d get one of these:

The â€œTâ€


----------



## bulldogg7

Maybe design on back and buyers name on front, kinda like a uniform? Looks good to me. And for a good cause.


----------



## Dawg57

I like the overall design but the Oscar looks too small...and 'un-monster like' in my opinion. I guess it might be a bit out of scale though if it were larger.


----------



## emptyhead

I think there is too much and my eyes don't know where to focus. IMO overlapping the fish like this takes away from the design. I think the tiger catfish (?) by itself with your web address would look better and draw the eye to your address instead of being confused by the fish design.


----------



## Shwaine

I'm with emptyhead on the eyes not knowing where to focus. I think it's because the fish are layered in an unnatural manner. Perhaps reorganize them so it looks more like an aquarium scene with the background whited out. But with all the fish one atop the other, my brain just didn't know what to focus on.


----------



## Munky

Looks like one big hybrid monster. I agree with emptyhead- one big fish etc


----------



## Munroser

Hi, TFG...I'm agreeing with emptyhead...just the TSNCatfish...and the logo on the front. Some of us have long hair and logos on the back don't get seen. I would wear that t-shirt proudly 8)

A big hello to everyone...I just read the thread regarding the building of TFG's tank. It took a few days, but it was really worth it. You are all a very cool bunch. TFG there are no words. The respectful way you put all your material across and your respect for family (and fish) is much appreciated by this TSNCatfish owner. I wish you every success in all endeavours and in life.

Sincerely,
Annie aka Munroser 
(Munro is my Bullmastiff, Walter is our Shovelnose thus Munroser)


----------



## BlackShark11k

TheFishGuy said:


> Moderators, if this is in the wrong folder could you please move it or delete it. Thanks, Jonathan


I thought you were a moderator 

...Personally i don't like the font much...just my personal opinion. By the way those are some pretty nifty pics :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

I'm planning on using a different picture of an oscar... and changing the font...

I'll be back with a new picture soon...

Oh and it'll only be a $15 minimum donation


----------



## cole

Do you accept any kind of monster fish at monster fish resuce? Or are there only certain types that you would have room to accomodate?

The reason I ask, is because I think it would be neat on the back to list the species your willing to take in, with a small picture of those fish next to the name. Almost like a grateful dead t-shirt with tour dates listed on it.

Anyway, regardless what you decide to do with it, you can count me on for a donation. I appreciate your cause, and all the hard work you put into it.

:thumb: 
Cole~


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks cole, I'm trying to keep the cost down on these, I love the idea but there'd be WAY too many fish to list LOL I'd love to put a picture of all kinds of monsters all over the shirt, covering every inch of it.... but I also subscribe to the K.I.S.S. method :wink:

At any rate... We got rained out today so I've edited the text a bit, but haven't gotten the picture options back from the person helping with that... But here's the text..... The oscar is going to be a picture of one of the tiger oscars that was a rescue and has since been adopted... The one still in the picture was my beloved "Oscar", she was 11 when she went onto the great fish bowl in the sky... Thought it'd be cool to honor her by putting her on the shirt but I can't find a clear or big enough picture of her...

Here's the new text:










Opinions?


----------



## Munroser

I like the old font better...this one doesn't look balanced to me :?


----------



## TheFishGuy

See! I said the same thing to my wife! I wanted to capitalize the "m" in .coM.... Or Caps it all...

All caps didn't look good, to hard to decipher the words....

How's this:


----------



## imusuallyuseless

You're nuts...I'll give you $15, just because of that fact :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: C'mon, I'm not advertising.... just getting opinions...


----------



## imusuallyuseless

TheFishGuy said:


> :lol: C'mon, I'm not advertising.... just getting opinions...


...and I'm not bashing you, just seeing if my computer keyboard still works :wink:


----------



## TheFishGuy

:thumb: it does.....

Advertising on the open forum is against C-F rules.


----------



## Nathan43

If you want, I am a graphic artist and could make a design for you...


----------



## Munroser

I vote all non-caps ... or ... the old font.


----------



## TheFishGuy

The problem I'm finding with all caps or the opposite is that it's hard to read because I had to go and make the name so stinkin' long :lol:


----------



## bulldogg7

Have you tried cafepress? They print to order. You can offer any designs/colors you choose. Also clocks, BUMPERSTICKERS, and whatnot, no overstock in your inventory. They will also customize the T's with names. You keep the profits. (not reviewing, just suggesting) but delete as necessary. Like said above you have earned everyone's respect with your values. $15 is generous, whatever you decide, sure you'll get plenty of donations


----------



## eL Chupy

how about warping the text to kinda 'wrap' the fish logo....kinda like this



I'm no designer, but think something like this would be cool...

and another note.... I thnk the fish look a little too jumbled together... maybe do a side by side shot of a few fish tgether... but I think overlapping like that looks too busy

or... even do some typing on the top.... then the website below with fish logo in the middle


----------



## TheFishGuy

The fish on the shirt are just.... the fish ,not really a "logo" I plan to do a whole series of MFR shirts, the next in the series will be species specific.... I plan to put a pole on the site to figure out what that fish will be  As for a logo..... That's another subject :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

I like the font el Chupy posted a lil' better than times new roman or whatever you used...

Good luck,
Art


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

TFG, you know that shot you have of the Oscars schooling, what about them cut out, and set into 








type wording

and then get some shots of the big cats similarly

and that way offer several t shirts??


----------



## TheFishGuy

I actually considered that shot, but the fish are kind of blury....I looked through every picture I had this morning :lol:

This is by far the best picture of an oscar I have:









And here's the logo:


----------



## BlackShark11k

Koool Logo!!!

I like madmans idea, TFG, that's a nice pic :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks art.... where's my book? :lol:

I'll play around, I still am.... My wife just said... SEE, that what I wanted you to do...... Darn peeps are gangin' up on me :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

:lol: The book? Oh, that. The program crashed :x I gotta find a new one...haven't succeded yet 

Wow, that is a nice pic(no wonder i put it on the front page of A-F)I'm still amazed. Wish i was that good :wink:


----------



## eL Chupy




----------



## Munroser

At least try the old font with Tigger bent in the same direction...it does follow the KSS method. 

Someone mentioned Cafe Press...take a look at some of their stuff...they have everything and the sizing/quality of their t-shirts is great. They have a dog rescue/animal abuse section that you might get some good ideas from.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yes... but they're too expensive....


----------



## TheFishGuy

I like the oscar shirt.... i added my logo:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

that looks a good design

and then have similar for the red tails and tiger shovelnoses.

the pacu aren't so pretty, but are a monster nonetheless


----------



## TheFishGuy

True very true, it seems people are after me about the pacus LOL... I'm going to mess around with the three fish for the first one, try and get them positioned right, while those shirts are available I'll have a pole on the website to decide what the next shirt should have on it, then maybe a contest to see who's got the best picture of the next fish for the shirt.... Winner gets a free shirt or something... I forgot one thing on the species shirts I was going to do....


----------



## BlackShark11k

:lol: I like the extra one.

Who's printing the Tees for you? I like the cafeepress idea, C-F does that, I've made a few t-Shirts of my own that way.


----------



## Toby_H

I'd give ya $25 for that T-shirt...


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks guys, cafe press is too expensive... it's not what you know it's who you know... 

I'm thiking only $15......... But it's all up in the air at the moment...


----------



## BlackShark11k

Coolios. :thumb:


----------



## Alleycat

Hurry up and decide ... Christmas is coming and I see stocking stuffers for the kids, and one for ole Dad too ... 

I vote for the TSN on the front ....


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: You'll all know soon enough, I feel as if I'm playing with fire and darn close to breaking rules of the site... Thus not setting a great example....

Keep in mind this all in the preliminary stages, and i'm going to the public for ideas, opinions and feedback....


----------



## Basolisk

Know of a place in southren Ontario that do this? I have 2 plecos that are geting a little to big now. I was going to get a larger tank but it wont be for some time. They are about 10 inch long each.


----------



## eL Chupy

do i get some type of royalties if my idea gets to the t-shirts? :lol: ........ a free breeding group of fish?... a few fry?... shipping cost on a few free fry? :lol: ....... hahahaha......

or at least bragging rights? :lol:


----------



## bulldogg7

Maybe you can go noodling for a 60lb albino channel cat someone left in a golf course pond :lol: if so post pics! Any chance on having some malawi guys on the shirt?Maybe a camo shirt with a nimbo for us ********


----------



## eL Chupy

bulldogg7 said:


> Maybe you can go noodling for a 60lb albino channel cat someone left in a golf course pond :lol:


 :lol: i just saw a show about that a little while ago..... and survivorman was trying to do that while in the amazon..... i think thats where he was... crazy


----------



## bulldogg7

Yeah, TFG ya ever "noodle" a redtail?


----------



## TheFishGuy

This is as close as I got:


----------



## BlackShark11k

:lol:


----------



## Basolisk

holy f-in big fish there!!!


----------



## TheFishGuy

That's Birtha, she's darn close to 3'.... And I still haven't heard back from the person helping :roll: :lol:


----------



## Alleycat

TheFishGuy said:


> That's Birtha, she's darn close to 3'.... And I still haven't heard back from the person helping :roll: :lol:


Did they loose a finger ? Or maybe an arm ?? I noticed you left your wifes new sheets back home in the closet this time... :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol:

Who knows, anyone with photoshot wanna help me out?


----------



## BlackShark11k

you mean photoshop? I got that...  And will happily volunteer :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: what you don't have photoshot? C'mon, it's the latest craze..... I"ll pm you....


----------



## BlackShark11k

:lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

I've got a question for you all... If we decided to go with a species specific shirt for the first edition, what would you like to see on it? I'm posting this on all the boards to see what people would like to see on the first shirt. So bring it on! 
Thanks,
Jonathan, (aka TheFishGuy)


----------



## Munroser

TSN Catfish of course


----------



## Munroser

Had to post again now that I have an Avitar...I still vote for the TSN Catfish...does that get to count as two votes...  ...okay don't answer that.


----------



## Munroser

Oops, sorry, guess I DON'T have an Avitar yet ...  I'll keep working on that.


----------



## BlackShark11k

Datnoid, Clown Loach, or royal clown knife


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks, anyone else?

so far it's going to be a RTC or TSN.... Which I find somewhat amusing....


----------



## BlackShark11k

What? :x :lol:

If those are the only options, i vote HYBRID between both of them


----------



## TheFishGuy

Those aren't the only options, but those have gotten the most votes so far...


----------



## rockincichlid

I vote tsn also. :thumb:

Sorry art but the tsn is awsome


----------



## BlackShark11k

I'm not saying I don't like TSN, they're numbah 7 on my list of fav fish 

Royal CK being #1, Normal CK being numba #2, Silver Aro being #3, pbass being #4 etc...


----------



## Alleycat

I gotta say the TSN or RTC gets my vote. I have the CK's down in the #7 and #9 spot


----------



## BlackShark11k

:lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok ok, it'll more than likely be a cat... :lol:


----------



## Charles

how about Arapaima? Some people actually imported some of those here. And I know in Asia, some people keep them in a 48" long tank... or bathtub...


----------



## TheFishGuy

They'd be on the list for voting for future shirts... definately... but so far you're the only one who's brought them up!


----------



## BlackShark11k

TheFishGuy said:


> They'd be on the list for voting for future shirts... definately... but so far you're the only one who's brought them up!


Not on MFK. A suggested pimas there.

Pimas need 30k minimum tanks. Multiple specimens should be kept in no less then 50k. To my knowledge, only one guy owns a private 50k tank. So....


----------



## TheFishGuy

Sorry art.... I forgot....


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok, a final decision has been made as to what exactly will be on the first edition shirt. I'll be going to the print shop today to get a protype made. I should have the actual shirt in my hands by the end of the week! If I'm happy with it you guys will be the first to know!

Here it is:










Small print:
I belong to 20 forums, so this will be a "copy and paste" post. Please don't be offended!


----------



## jjthomas

That is AWESOME! 12#  , wow - great way to start it off.


----------



## Munroser

Looks great, Jonathan. Just wondering what fish do you find yourself rescuing the most?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Statisticly I have people asking me to help re-home their pacus, next would be oscars, then the large cats. The point of the shirts is to get them on the backs of as many people in the hobby as possible. Then they can wear them into their local fish stores causing conversations to happen thus educating the public that.. Hey... This fish gets huge... are you sure you want one??

I should have a prototype shirt in my hands this friday.... I'm excited to see if it looks as good as the other shirts he's made from photos! And don't worry, I'll be posting a picture of the shirt!


----------



## jjthomas

This is the picture of the front of the shirt right? Ever considered your logo on the front with your URL and this picture on the back. Just thinking out loud...


----------



## TheFishGuy

I have, but to keep costs down I've got to keep everything on one side, the front. We'll see how this shirt does then possibly make some options with the printer...


----------



## BlackShark11k

TheFishGuy said:


> Ok, a final decision has been made as to what exactly will be on the first edition shirt. I'll be going to the print shop today to get a protype made. I should have the actual shirt in my hands by the end of the week! If I'm happy with it you guys will be the first to know!
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small print:
> I belong to 20 forums, so this will be a "copy and paste" post. Please don't be offended!


And you never bothered to give me credit for the loach photo, not even in your post :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

You'll get credit when it hits the site


----------



## Munroser

Hey, Artemis...I'll give you a pat on the back NOW for two reasons...good picture  ... and ... you are always there for The Fish Guy :thumb: Fish Guy you're a star.

You folks (and you know who you are all through TFG's thread as he was building his tank) are ALL a blast; I work in the "not so great side of things" so when I see all these posts about people taking the absolute best care of fish, it reminds me that their are lots of wonderful people out there. I wish some people took the same care of their kids that we take of our animals. That's my mushy post for the decade (or maybe just for the rest of the year)  .


----------



## TheFishGuy

You're gonna make me cry Munroser...

It's nice to be supported


----------



## Alleycat

TheFishGuy said:


> Ok ok, it'll more than likely be a cat... :lol:


I must have missed the shirt with the cat... all I saw was a huge #12 clown loach!!!!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Hey, Marge got the votes.... What can I say! lol


----------



## BlackShark11k

Yup, marge the 12'' clown loach...


----------



## rockincichlid

you should make a song " MARGE the foot long CLOWN LOACH"jk haha


----------



## BlackShark11k

:lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Silly..... Just plain silly... ok off to work.....


----------



## Toby_H

TheFishGuy said:


> It's nice to be supported


It's only because your one saggy boob...

but we love ya for it!


----------



## jjthomas

My bad, itâ€™s 12" not 12#. Either way still amazing.


----------



## BlackShark11k

Munroser said:


> Hey, Artemis...I'll give you a pat on the back NOW for two reasons...good picture  ... and ... you are always there for The Fish Guy :thumb: Fish Guy you're a star.
> 
> You folks (and you know who you are all through TFG's thread as he was building his tank) are ALL a blast; I work in the "not so great side of things" so when I see all these posts about people taking the absolute best care of fish, it reminds me that their are lots of wonderful people out there. I wish some people took the same care of their kids that we take of our animals. That's my mushy post for the decade (or maybe just for the rest of the year)  .


Thanks


----------



## TheFishGuy

I have in my possesion two prototype shirts, one is white another is tan...



















The shirts are NOT available yet. My wife got me to model the shirt.... She dared me to post these pictures...............


----------



## BlackShark11k

:lol: Is that you?


----------



## Big Vine

Nice shirts...
That last pic is precious, LMAO!!! :lol:

BV


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: See... if you give a little and do what they say... they let you build massive fish tanks in your basement :wink:


----------



## rockincichlid

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JJ'sGirl

hee hee hee


----------



## Alleycat

Nice shirts ... and 

Priceless shots ... The things we do for our wives !! :thumb:

Thanks for the chuckle TFG


----------



## justin323

I like the first three fish maybe just stack em one above the other largest first. Or is it too late?


----------



## TheFishGuy

It's too late justin.... For this shirt... there'll be more...


----------



## cjenki20

I feel a bit bad right now, I told my hubby about your T-shirt idea a few weeks ago and I forgot to pass on what he suggested 

He suggested a print of a guy bent forward a bit carrying huge fish on his back along the lines of a cartoon style. Something like this but minus the fishing pole and much bigger fish!










Chris J.


----------



## BlackShark11k

Yes, but the fish are supposed to be alive :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

I get it... The guy is rescuing a fish...


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok, I'm not sure who's going to want one after seeing me model them.... but here's the link to the page on my website:

http://www.monsterfishrescue.com/products.html


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

TheFishGuy said:


> Ok, I'm not sure who's going to want one after seeing me model them.... but here's the link to the page on my website:
> 
> http://www.monsterfishrescue.com/products.html


me wonders, commercial link there... 

just kidding. what's postage abroad gonna be like for international...

note its not the photo of you modelling it either...


----------



## Toby_H

I'm in for a t-shirt... if and only if... you can promise it's not the one you modeled in...



Congratts and thanks for kicking @$$... I'm proud to support...


----------



## TheFishGuy

I think nutcase is drinking again.... :lol:

Never drink and post.... bad mix.... :lol:

As per the postage over the pond.... I'm not sure as of yet. I might have to add something for that as it seems I keep getting that question.... I'll do some digging this evening and let you know....


----------



## TheFishGuy

SHWEEW.... it's $10 to send to the UK!


----------



## Cich of it all

I started working on this before I realized there was 8 pages to this post already. Maybe an idea for another shirt down the road:


----------



## Munky

> SHWEEW.... it's $10 to send to the UK!


Still cheaper than e-bay :lol:


----------



## Cich of it all

OR: (Can you tell I have too much free time on my hands at work?)


----------



## Cich of it all

Ok, still bored. Sorry if I'm highjacking this thread FishGuy, but I'm kinda having fun with this. I'll just link this one so I don't use up any more space here:
http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t229/arloomis76/mfr3.jpg
I only used the same fish because I don't have any photos of fish with no background, and I dnon't have photoshop at work.


----------



## donnie_o

A guy that I work with has two Oscars he is trying to get rid of. They are both about 8 inchs long and very heathly.I think that one is an albino???? the other looks like any other common Oscar.... Can anyone help with this??
I also would like to find a place near me in northwestern Ohio to get Cichlids from, I have a few I might want to try to trade or get rid of myself.I got these guys from LPS>They told me a Cichlid was a Cichlid....but after i found this site I've learned different. They also won't take them back or trade with me either. 
Any help or suggestions would be great .....
Thanx.....


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well...... you are on a fish rescue thread.... I'm only 2 1/2 hrs away 

PM me, I can help


----------



## BlackShark11k

Cich of it all said:


> Ok, still bored. Sorry if I'm highjacking this thread FishGuy, but I'm kinda having fun with this. I'll just link this one so I don't use up any more space here:
> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t229/arloomis76/mfr3.jpg
> I only used the same fish because I don't have any photos of fish with no background, and I dnon't have photoshop at work.


  :thumb: Very cool cichi of it all!


----------



## bulldogg7

Like how the script kinda matches the loach!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Hi guys! I've got some pictures of what the loach shirts look like on some darker shirts! 
















And!! Here's the prototype of the Oscar shirt now available! The oscar on the shirt is going to be about 3" larger, but there's no reason not to show it off and make it available!









Thanks so much for your support and opinions!
Jonathan (aka TheFishGuy) 

There's a quick link to the shirts in my signature!


----------



## Alleycat

Those are great looking T's TFG !!

Get an RTC on the front and I'll take another


----------



## Munroser

Awesome shirts, Jonathan...great work. I ordered mine, and of course, suggested that the TSN Catfish be included next time around. Our guy is doing great...becoming more social all the time.

Hope you and family are all happy and healthy,
Annie


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks very much! People like variety so I think a slew of shirts will be introduced sometime soon 

TSN shirt
RTC shirt
Clown knife shirt
Bala shark shirt
Black shark shirt
Aro shirt

How's that for variety :lol: Those aren't out yet, still being made :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Hi everyone! Iâ€™ve got some great news! Thereâ€™s a new shirt available at MFR.com Check it out!










This is the third edition, the fourth will be coming out very soon! Itâ€™s already been made but there were some issues with itâ€¦


----------



## Dave in the basement

That is a great looking shirt! 

Dave


----------



## Izzydawg

Great shirt, I'll be ordering mine real quick here


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thank you!


----------



## Izzydawg

So ....when is the modeling action gonna happen :lol: .... opcorn:


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: I'm retired....  I'm too fat :lol:


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus

Make a sweatshirt. They hide alot. :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

A sweat shirt is definately a possibility... All in due time....

OK! Here's the fourth edition! Now Available!

CLICK HERE TO ORDER A SHIRT FROM MFR!


----------



## Cich of it all

oooooooooo!!
I like the TSN. That pic looks familiar...


----------



## Izzydawg

Yea, make hoodies, I'm addicted to hodies :thumb:


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR

:lol: im 14 so shirts like those reminds me of guys with beards and white hair that always go to bass pro shop.. not to say that you guys are like that but that is what it reminds me of, but i like that picture.. i was thinking about having that monster fish thing but putting a real monster fish.. something that has big teeth and stuff just my idea and change up the colors.. 
that is just something i would do..
nice shirts though. :thumb:


----------



## BlackShark11k

Wow nice shirt!


----------



## Alleycat

If I get 2 of each, are ya gonna deliver them? 

I'll have all the building materials and things you'll need to get that stand done while you're here. :dancing: Oh and plenty of suds too.... 8)


----------



## TheFishGuy

Alleycat said:


> If I get 2 of each, are ya gonna deliver them?
> 
> I'll have all the building materials and things you'll need to get that stand done while you're here. :dancing: Oh and plenty of suds too.... 8)


I see you're now taking on attributes of your wife :lol: :lol:

I'll find out about sweatshirts and hoodies today...

I'll have an answer as soon as I get back from a service call....


----------



## countrykat

TheFishGuy said:


> Alleycat said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I get 2 of each, are ya gonna deliver them?
> 
> I'll have all the building materials and things you'll need to get that stand done while you're here. :dancing: Oh and plenty of suds too.... 8)
> 
> 
> 
> I see you're now taking on attributes of your wife :lol: :lol:
> 
> I'll find out about sweatshirts and hoodies today...
> 
> I'll have an answer as soon as I get back from a service call....
Click to expand...

You still at the service call? :roll:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Sorry folks, I was at the call too late to call and speak with the printer :?

I'll more than likely be going in to his shop this week sometime...


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR

Where can i order one? i cant find the link..


----------



## bulldogg7

http://monsterfishrescue.com/cart/


----------



## Nathan43

I got bored for a couple minutes and made this if you want it...


----------



## Nathan43

I wish you can edit older posts :-/ 
Anyway, if you need the actual file for this too, I have that so I can alter it any way you want. If I had some real time, I can do some wonderful designs but then again, maybe simplicity is what the aim is on this.
:fish:


----------



## TheFishGuy

links to my site are always in my signature :thumb:

I like it nathan, but you're correct in assuning simplicity is whay we're looking for. Once this series runs it's course we'll start with another design :thumb:

If you have that black shark photoshopped we can use it for a shirt! My email is [email protected] if anyones got cropped pictures for me :thumb:


----------



## ACC in NC

Try to fit this guy on your T-Shirt! We might need to be rescued!

Click on the link >>> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news ... tfish1.jpg


----------



## TheFishGuy

LOL, I think he's too big for a shirt....


----------



## CichlidAndrew

I think you guys should put a little logo on the front of the shirts on the top left. Like a picture of the fish on the back or just something that says monster fish rescue


----------



## TheFishGuy

We do have the logo.....


----------



## CichlidAndrew

Oops.  Sorry. I could have sworn they were blank.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Oh, sorry, they are blank on the back.... I was just simply saying... hmmmnnn..... we do have the logo, it's an idea... The problem with putting something on the back is it drives the price of the shirt up because the printer has to flip the shirt over, re-set up, re-program the machine, then print....


----------



## CichlidAndrew

Okay. I guess for some reason I remembered the shirt having the big logo on the back and blank on the front. I got mixed around. But i hear you. Get as much money for the program as possible. It is a fantastic one.


----------



## Kribensis12

I like it!


----------



## TheFishGuy

We like em too


----------



## bulldogg7

Cool you've got caps now :thumb:


----------



## Alleycat

TFG ... the new RTC shirts are the bomb !! :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Sorry it's taken so long to reply, I've been super busy....

Thanks Alleycat, I like them too 8) And yes, we've got hats now too:









I've also got someone I need to thank from this forum, Someone who nominated me for "Hero of the year" an Animal planet award! Thanks bell, you're a class act :thumb:

Here's a link to what it's about: If I were to win the award I'd be able to donate $10,000 to my favorite animal shelter! How awesome is that!?!


----------



## Munroser

Hey, bell...anything us Canadian types can do to support the nomination? Letter of reference or anything at all? :-? :-? :-? The fish guy really deserves this award...just p.m. me if there is something I can fax to you etc.


----------



## bell

i'm not sure on the whole process they're using, so far it looks like once the application is "accepted" (meaning someone reads it and if it's worthy it's "accepted").
they will be contacting myself or jonathan in the event my 250 word essay is inspiring enough i'd imagine.....i'm sure they'll be conducting research once they've made their selections to ensure accuracy of what was said.....i think i did a good job, to cover all the aspects of what mfr is about was a little tricky in 250 words, but i'm pretty good at stuff like that.
we'll keep our fingers crossed and hope someone contacts us for further info etc.

jonathan forgot the link 
http://animal.discovery.com/sweepstakes ... index.html


----------



## Munroser

Okay, well I've p.m.'d you my phone numbers etc and I'm sure there would be an army of folks ready to jump on this at quick notice.


----------



## bulldogg7

Do we vote, or does AP decide?


----------



## Munroser

I don't think that a vote is in order; bell submitted the application. AP will consider the nominations they have and will do what they do.


----------



## TheFishGuy

You guys are awesome  :thumb: Thank you!


----------



## Cook.MN

Hope you don't mind Fish Guy, been browsing Yahoo Answers and noticed one person with a Pacu (he was asking for an ID and everyone was saying some type of piranha) so I threw a link to your site up there asap.


----------



## TheFishGuy

I would never mind you sending someone to my website! Send everyone you know and some people you don't!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok, Weâ€™re going to try something newâ€¦ Iâ€™ve got three shirts up for auction on eBay. MFR needs donations desperately. The utilities are getting a bit out of hand! Please bid on one of the shirts, or take a look at the site and order yourself a hat or shirt, or make a cash donation. MFR could be on the verge of going under if something doesnâ€™t happen soon. The shirts are doing a good job at getting the name out but do not generate very much $$, and Money is what MFR needs. If you donâ€™t donate because you feel someone else hasâ€¦. They havenâ€™t. So do your part to make a difference!

Thank you to those that have donated, and thank you in advance to those that are about to donate. Keep in mind thereâ€™s no minimum to donate. So if youâ€™ve got an extra $1 please help in our fight to educate the new hobbyist and to re-habilitate and re home large fish.

Hereâ€™s a link to the Large Tan RTC shirt on eBay:
Click Here
Hereâ€™s a link to the Double X (XXL) Black RTC shirt:
Click Here
And the link to a Triple X (XXXL) Hunter Green RTC shirt:
Click Here

Happy bidding! These shirts are here and ready to be shipped to any destination world wide!

Thank You!
TFG


----------



## Alleycat

I would have bid on the XXXX size too, but I'd get lost in it !!


----------



## TheFishGuy

c'mon, you can fit in an XXXL.... :dancing:


----------



## DMWave45

Great Idea TFG. I wish we you put up a link to MFR on the homepage of cichlid-forum. I hope they get a lot of bids and sell for a ton!!! :fish:


----------



## cosmiccow

I just made a $25 donation and urge all other members to donate also.

I don't know TheFishGuy, but this is a good cause!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thank you Cosmiccow, I do appreciate it! And I like the idea of putting a link on the home page.....


----------



## DMWave45

Would that be against the rules? Even if it was there should be some type on exception that could be made. I'm sure most of the CA people here know of MFR, but I bet a bunch of African keepers don't and they make up a good portion of the people here.


----------



## TheFishGuy

No can do on the front page, but they're putting my website up on the links page....


----------



## Cich of it all

I double dog dare anyone to outbid me on the XXL black shirt! :wink:  
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250242521292&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=015
(I'm "spargy" on Ebay)


----------



## Alleycat

Double dog done !!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Nice :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Alleycat

Under an hour to go, to bid on these great shirts... looks like I'll be sporting yet another awesome "T" !!


----------



## bell

apparently monster fish rescue is a place of love..........
2 of my oscars (an albino and tiger) which are being housed in the 285(?) at mfr are showing the serious signs of mating.......they are in lodging until i get get situated after i relocate....
awesome stuff


----------



## TheFishGuy

I had to put an end to their love affair by lowwering the temps in fear for the other fishes lives, but good news is I'm almost done with a stand for a 125 and my breeding pair of midas will shack up in that and the oscars will then get the honeymoon "sweet" :lol:

Watching them a bit this evening They're still going through the motions in 74* water  

I guess all that sexual frustration of being right next to each other for so long can't be stopped :lol:

I will be keep ing some fry you know 

And thanks to those that bid and won the auctions! Now pay me my $$ :lol: :lol: J/K


----------



## Alleycat

Here's someone in need of fish to be rescued ... I found it on craigslist, and I'll omit the sales # so no one is offended. It's just another *classic* case of someone who bought fish that they knew nothing about or if they did, were ignorant.

"I have a 55 gallon tank,with stand,75 watt heater,siphon,2 tops,2 lids w/ lights all the chemicals and food you will need, a 75 gallon filter w/ plenty of filter cartriges,alot of decorations, gravel, 1 heavy duty dual outlet air pump, 1 small air pump,also includes the fish, 1 pacu,1 6in red hook silver dollar,1 8in tinfoil barb, 1 5in lepordinus,a large jack dempsey, a med/large jewel, a med/large convict,1 gold claw crab and my 12in long pleco(sucker fish)im sure they maybe more im just forgetting it all right now aking $350"
All stuffed into a 55? :lol: 
Jonathan, this one's up near you !!


----------



## DMWave45

That's nothing compared to the guy I posted about who was keeping pacu in a 10 gallon and wanted to upgrade to a 15!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Send me a link alleycat. I want the fish.


----------



## Alleycat

TFG, Sent you the link, and I've emailed the seller. So far no answer from him.


----------



## CichlidAndrew

So what is planned for the next edition TFG?


----------



## TheFishGuy

The next two shirts will be specialty shirts. One will have a platinum supporters fish on it the other will be a tigger memorial shirt...


----------



## CichlidAndrew

You should get one with an arrowna on it. Those are pretty cool looking fish. I dont know, just throwing some ideas out there :thumb:


----------



## CichlidAndrew

Good News!!!!!!!  Just order my very own MFR t shirt. I got the Red Tail Cat one. I cant wait for it to arrive.

Alright now, who will order one next? Come on people, dont you want these bragging rights? :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

CichlidAndrew, there's a list of fish for the shirts a mile long and aros are on it :thumb: All in due time


----------



## TheFishGuy

Hi folks, MFR is in need of a 20â€™x15â€™ pond liner. I found one on eBay for $100 or so including shipping. So I thought Iâ€™d come on all the sites and see if people are willing to donate to reach the goal of $100. Iâ€™m expecting some large fish shortly and need the room! I belong to 26 forums, so if I only got $4 from one person on every forum weâ€™d make the goal! Hereâ€™s the link to the pond liner Iâ€™d like to get:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...A:IT&ih=012

Or if someone has pond liner to donate thatâ€™d be great! Thanks again to all the MFR supporters! You guys are great!

Jonathan

Here's a direct link to the site where a donation can be made! www.monsterfishrescue.com


----------



## TheeMon

26 forums huh?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yes, most are cichlid forums, but some are of tropicals and catfish... I join a forum about once a month... But here is where I spend most of my time...


----------



## TheeMon

im a member of about 4-5. 2 are invertabrate forums


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

TFG, fixed your link, didnt need the " in the addy.

I would donate, just I'm completely broke (cant even afford chewing gum....) hope you get there

you got me beat I'm afraid, only 16 fish forums forums (2-3 others as well) only visit 10 regularly though...


----------



## BlackShark11k

I like that MFR hat. Might have to get me one 

I collect hats   

You got me beat too, only a member of about 12.


----------



## TheeMon

look dude i cant afford anything either, i wish i could but im a 22yr old broke ass country boy thats trying(as of today) to buy a house 

but i really do support your cause


----------



## convictkid

I just donated 5$ to MFR hope this helps.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Every bit helps my friend! Thank you!


----------



## convictkid

Let me know if you reach your goal please.


----------



## cosmiccow

I just donated $10 to MFR....

I urge all memebers to reach deep!

Tony


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks Tony! So far we're up to $25! All from this forum, which is why I spend most of my time here! The people are great from C-F! I applaud you all!


----------



## Cich of it all

I've got a volunteer for your new poster girl: (also my new avatar  )


----------



## TheFishGuy

NICE!!!!!! THAT"S AWESOME!!


----------



## Alleycat

Cich ... What a great shot !! And the shirt fits so well :thumb: 
TFG, Did you get a liner yet?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Not yet.... I'll keep you posted.....


----------



## Alleycat

There's a sale up near you that may have what you're looking for ... Give em a call.
http://cleveland.craigslist.org/gms/730401867.html


----------



## Alleycat

Not quite as close, but a good price ... 
http://columbus.craigslist.org/grd/726292059.html


----------



## TheFishGuy

Good news! It seems as if a MFR supporter just went out and bought a liner and shipped it here! I got it today!


----------



## Cich of it all

:thumb:


----------



## BlackShark11k

TheFishGuy said:


> Good news! It seems as if a MFR supporter just went out and bought a liner and shipped it here! I got it today!


Awesome. Now you have to tell us what fishes your getting :wink:


----------



## Alleycat

I want to see you keep the kids and their fishing poles out of it  .... MFR jr. was pretty excited when he saw you working on the one you had in the backyard. :lol:


----------



## TheeMon

TheFishGuy said:


> Good news! It seems as if a MFR supporter just went out and bought a liner and shipped it here! I got it today!


who?


----------



## Toby_H

TheFishGuy said:


> Good news! It seems as if a MFR supporter just went out and bought a liner and shipped it here! I got it today!


Then I want my $5 donation to go toward Krill for the Oscars...


----------



## TheFishGuy

Actually Toby, your $5 went towards the shipping of the liner


----------



## TheFishGuy

And the donator is (I had to ask permission if I could publicly thank him) known as either fishfreak317 (cichlidforum & MFK) or theshanteeman
(cichlidmadness and flowerhorncraze) or even just marcus (cichlidmadness &
flowerhorncraze) on the boards.

I met him a couple of months or so ago when stopping in Columbus to pick up a male trimac, which Toby now has, and gigantic convict (which by the way I'm convinced is just a massive convict) and a female barred midas. I wanted the barred midas for my personal collection but took tghe other two as "rescues" The male trimac is living it up at Tobys house flirting with three females! The female barred is busy constantly making babies with a midas from Hawaii and that gigantic convict is waiting in que for a certain female of mine 

Thank you again Marcus, you're one heck of a guy!


----------



## fishfreak317

Your Welcome. :thumb: :dancing:

i'm pleased to hear that awesome mac went to a good home. 8) i'd love to see updates of him :wink:

darn gigantic convict :fish:


----------



## Toby_H

Ask and you shall receive... http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=174855

The female he is with has gone through a crazy color transformation... quite dark with very prominent bars... Her purpleâ€™s red chest has turned into a deep purple...

I expect them to make babies within the week... I'll update the above thread with pics and info...

Thanks for putting the Trimac into the gifting process... You rock for supporting Monster Fish Rescue...

Fish geeks are cool dudes in my book... 8)


----------



## TheFishGuy

I agree, you do rock for supporting MFR!


----------

